# how can i monitor the activity on my router?



## sarmenhb (Jul 12, 2009)

here is my routers information:

linksys wireless-g broadband router WRT54G2
and its link
http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WRT54G2

i want to be able to view who is using the router as well as the pages being used.

i have setup the wep security and i know it can be penetrated. ive tried the mac filtering feature but it wont work for some reason. 

if you can point me out to how i can monitor the router that would be cool
thanks.


----------



## mervin (Jun 1, 2009)

If you've got an encrypted signal then you should be fine. Why do you have reason to believe someone would be trying to hack into your network? 

Your router should have a log file that tells you who is using it. I would imagine if you know the IP address for your router you can type it in to the url bar which should allow you to view your configuration settings.

You'll need to know your IP address as well as the other IP addresses that do have access to the network.


----------

